# 3-D Icons zum freien verwenden gesucht!



## fourns (16. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

und zwar suche ich Icons für meine Website.

Es sollte in etwa so aussehen wie die von MSN. Es dürfen auch gerne andere sein, wenn Sie optisch ansprechend sind. Wo bekomme ich so etwas denn her?

Grüsse

Markus


----------



## ShadowMan (16. Oktober 2004)

Hi du!

Kenne leider keine Seite wo du sie her bekommen könntest (außer google), aber wieso machst du sie nicht selbst? Es gibt so viele Tutoriale zum erstellen von 3d-Buttons oder Glasbuttons.

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## fourns (16. Oktober 2004)

Geht ja nicht um Buttons, sondern eher um Symbole.

So etwas zum Beispiel:







Gruss Markus


----------

